# Innen- und Außendurchmesser der SilentLoop 240er Schläuche



## mumble_GLL (24. August 2018)

*Innen- und Außendurchmesser der SilentLoop 240er Schläuche*

Hi
Ich hätte gerne gewusst, wie die Innen und Aussendurchmesser der Schläuche der SilentLoop 240 sind. Ich habe vor, die Schläuche durch welche zu ersetzen, die einen "Milchglas-Effekt" haben, also nicht durchsichtig sind. Sind das vielleicht UV- aktive Schläuche? Ich möchte aber dass die neuen Schläuche trotzdem (ein wenig) Licht durchlassen wegen der RGB Beleuchtung meines PC´s.

Also was brauche ich alles, um die AIO neu zu befüllen ( Schläuche, Wasser, Schrauben usw.) bzw. nachzufüllen? Bitte mit Link zum Shop.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. August 2018)

*AW: Innen- und Außendurchmesser der SilentLoop 240er Schläuche*

Das sind 11/8er Schläuche


----------

